# How to buy stuff online without your parent's knowing?



## Miss Vanian (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm not gonna buy anything bad or anything, it's just that my parent's don't like the way I dress and there's some cool clothes on the internet that I've been saving up for. I don't dress in a "bad" way, (if that even exists smh) it's just that my mother doesn't like it when I wear things that she doesn't see other people wearing.
The clothes are on etsy, and I don't know how I'd buy anything on etsy without my parent's credit card. I also don't know how I'd get it shipped to me without my parents seeing it and getting mad. Any ideas?


----------



## Jake (Feb 28, 2015)

you can either buy a prepaid credit card or have someone you know buy it for you with their card and give them the $$$


----------



## tobi! (Feb 28, 2015)

Etsy requires a credit card, no?

Well, I'm not sure how old you are... If you do happen to stumble upon someone that will let you use it (DO NOT STEAL), then buy an Amazon box or PO box and have it shipped there. Drive (or have someone drive you) there and pick it up. Or have it shipped to a friend's house.


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 28, 2015)

Buy a Visa gift-card, you can usually buy them at drugstores etc., you can use them online in most stores without using your parent's credit card. Just make sure you check shipping tracking a bunch and you're home when it gets there.
But honestly I'd just tell your mom because I'm sure it would just end up starting a fight and she's going to find out eventually. Maybe you can just give her a little bit of convincing.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 28, 2015)

Get someone else to buy it for you.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 28, 2015)

Gift Card?


----------



## Tao (Feb 28, 2015)

Give the money to one of your friends and have it shipped to their address. 

Alternatively, ask another family member who doesn't make such a big deal over what everybody else is wearing and will buy it and/or have it shipped to their address on your behalf.

There are 'delivery points' where I live where you can have a package you've ordered online shipped to a local store instead of your house for a small fee for you to pick up from there (such as UPS). I don't know if these exist or are as well known in other countries (I assume they are). I've never used these myself though but I worked for one of these companies in admin and from what I gathered, they send a note to your house to let you know it's there, so, it's probably still not a good option if you're keeping it secret. 


I can't really think of other ways that don't involve it being shipped to your address and if it's shipped there, I imagine it being hard to keep it secret.





Alternatively you could always dress like a complete slut with the argument of "it's what everybody else is wearing" and show what an awful argument that is.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2015)

I do this!!

I buy a prepaid Mastercard and then purchase it with that. Your parents can't track payments with those cards. I then make sure to get home before they do so that if it ships while I'm at school, I can hide it in my room before they come home. You can also make it ship to a friend's house if you'd like. 

Good luck! I know what it's like to have a mother who hates any clothes nobody else is wearing. :/


----------



## Murray (Feb 28, 2015)

pretty much what most people have said, get a friend to buy it for you and then pay them.


----------



## Miss Vanian (Feb 28, 2015)

i think i'm gonna try to get a prepaid mastercard and then ask one of my friends if i can ship it to their house. thanks guys >.<


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 1, 2015)

Miss Vanian said:


> i think i'm gonna try to get a prepaid mastercard and then ask one of my friends if i can ship it to their house. thanks guys >.<



That's definitely the way to go.

Hopefully you won't have to worry about your mother confiscating said items or throwing them away or whatever. I know a few people who had that happen when they still lived at home and it was terrible to hear about, especially since they bought it with their own money and everything.

Can I ask what kind of clothes you're into? Like, what kind of style is rubbing your mother the wrong way. I'm curious


----------



## Allycat (Mar 1, 2015)

If you are good at art/ crafty things you can sell things online or to your friends and then have them pay you through PayPal.


----------



## Coach (Mar 1, 2015)

You don't. Parents discover everything eventually!


----------



## jessbronco (Mar 1, 2015)

Ordering to a friends house would be a huge safe bet.



Coach said:


> You don't. Parents discover everything eventually!



But this is also correct. 
So what your going to order is it worth it? Not sure what your age is, but if you order something your parents don't like would it worth being grounded or yelled at? There's a lot to think about when being sneaky and ordering things behind your parents back.


----------



## Miss Vanian (Mar 1, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Can I ask what kind of clothes you're into? Like, what kind of style is rubbing your mother the wrong way. I'm curious



band t-shirts, skirts that are "too short" because they don't go past the knees, and stuff that has too much black for my mother's liking.


----------



## Superrandomperson (Mar 1, 2015)

UMMM don't do it? I'm sure she has a reason and going behind her back will just get you in trouble


----------



## Miss Vanian (Mar 1, 2015)

Superrandomperson said:


> UMMM don't do it? I'm sure she has a reason and going behind her back will just get you in trouble



pfffffff


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 1, 2015)

Two of my friends had to have me buy stuff for them online since their brother (they're twins) bought something on ebay without permission _ages _ago. They weren't allowed to buy online ever again because of that one incident, haha. 

So yeah, just get a friend to buy it for you and give them the money.


----------



## Temari (Mar 1, 2015)

Definitely go with shipping it to a friends house. If your parents begin to question when you got it, just say "so and so happened to see it, thought about me, and was super nice enough to get it for me."

That's what I usually say when my mom starts questioning my plushies that I order online >_>...

Also, go with the prepaid card. I use them all the time, its pretty great c:


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 1, 2015)

Ask a friend to buy it for you and then give them money?

is your surname shrute, by any chance?


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 1, 2015)

Miss Vanian said:


> band t-shirts, skirts that are "too short" because they don't go past the knees, and stuff that has too much black for my mother's liking.



Ohhhh, man I can relate to this. My mother was mad that I didn't dress enough "like a girl" growing up - band tees, all black everything, etc. Nothing was pretty enough for her tastes but eventually she accepted my weird mall goth phase and just let it go.

...it's not a phase at all tbh, if I didn't have to dress in work-appropriate clothes (read: SECRETARY ATTIRE) all the time I'd probably live in a pair of tripp pants and a cape or something. I'm terrible and a bad example but yeah. I get you.

Whatever her reasoning is, it's stupid, haha. As I'm sure you know. Nothing wrong with any of the stuff you listed.


----------



## unravel (Mar 2, 2015)

The delivery just ask ur friend about it


----------



## MishMeesh (Mar 2, 2015)

Yep, a prepaid credit card is your best bet. As for delivery, you can ask a friend if you can have it delivered to their address, and then pick it up from them in person when it arrives. If not, send it to your home address. If it's a small enough package and you don't order it with express shipping, they may leave it in your mailbox. If it's big, it'll be brought to your door. You just gotta hope you're there to answer it. If your parents do find out that way, it's better to beg forgiveness than to ask permission. 

Since it's from etsy, you should be able to communicate with the buyer directly, and they can probably give you a good estimate as to when it should arrive.

You could also maybe look into getting a PO Box at your post office? I've never had one so I'm not sure what kind of ID or what-have-you that you might need to set one up, but it could be worth a shot.


----------

